# The Hudson Valley Large Scalers with be at the Train and Hobby Expo April 10th



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The Hudson Valley Large Scale Club will be Displaying at the 

Sunday April 10th 2011 Train and Hobby Expo in Poughkeepsie NY.

This show will be held at the Golds Gym at 258 Titusville Rd

Poughkeepsie NY from 10am to 4pm. 


Show is put on by the Kingston Model RR Club.

Come on out say Hi and enjoy all the trains.............


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Nick,

We are going to be at my mother inlaws that weekend in Brewster NY, is that close by ?
If so we'd like to attend, May i bring something to run ?
Thanks

Fred


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Fred,

The show is about 25 minutes from Brewster.

Take 84w to 22 n to 55 w follow the dierections

And yes by all means bring something to run.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And also i was just informed that we can have a extra 25 ft

So the display size should be 30ft by 100ft

Thats big for us.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Less than 2 weeks Fellas.......................









Gonna be a COOL Show.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

My wife and i are comin..................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

One week to go Ladies..............


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you have a great turnout Nick. I guess the snow is gone







Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure to take some pics Nick!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ, Steve

We are hoping for a great turn out,

Lots of work into this show

I need to figure out what to run to 

WOW them ????????????????????????

Pictures and Videos to follow....









4 days to go....................


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Nick,
Did you decide what your going to run yet ? See you on Sunday, Please save me some track time.

Fred


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to the photos & videos next week... 

Have a fun weekend... 
Perry


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I went to this Show on Sunday it was Great, Ive never seen Large scale run indoors before on such a big Display.
My Wife and i spent the afternoon hanging around talking trains with the guys, I got a lot of good Advise and learned a lot.
They had 20 car passenger Trains running with working Signals, Lighted houses, and Just a lot of cool stuff.
Nick had a 65 car coal train running along With A GG-1, One of the guys had some new AMS and Bachmann stuff running. 

I also received my PCC Car back and it runs great and I Thank Nick for taking the time to mess with it.

There were lots of photos and videos taken, So i think when Nick gets out of Hospital he will post some.
Thanks again everyone we had a great time.

Fred


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

what


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures? Hmm?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick in the hospital? WTF?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick chassing nurses???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 15 Apr 2011 04:24 PM 
Nick chasing nurses??? 
Poor Nurses, Hope they get hazardous duty pay.

JJ 


PS I corrected the miss spelling of Chasing but I won't say anything


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pneumonia... he was sick, but he wanted not to let anyone down on the show, so he ran himself into the ground putting it on. 

He does a heck of a lot for those shows. 

He's a little better, still in pain and last time I talked to him, they still have an IV in him. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 16 Apr 2011 02:40 PM 

Poor Nurses,  Hope they get hazardous duty pay.

JJ 


PS I corrected the miss spelling of Chasing but I won't say anything


----------

